# NEW WESTMINSTER | Pier West | 53 fl | 43 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

660 units, 750 Quayside Dr


With 53 floors the taller tower will become the tallest building outside of Vancouver and Burnaby.





































https://www.mikestewart.ca/bosa-pier-west-new-westminster-presale-condos/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Getting started.

DSC02378 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02381 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02387 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02392 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02394 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More..

DSC02395 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02396 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02400 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02403 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02406 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02408 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02409 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4979 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4982 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4983 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4985 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4988 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4990 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4991 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4993 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4996 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4997 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Most heavy water/soil foundation managing equipment and the sale presentation office are gone, it means I hope that the whole project is sold out and ready to go or this project is on hold.










https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...3-fl-bosa-development-amanat-architect.28338/


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

hopefully not on hold.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Very slow progress
IMG_8193 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8190 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8185 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8183 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2 parts series



IMG_8579 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8580 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8581 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8582 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8583 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8586 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8588 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8589 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8594 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0220 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0223 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Hasn't pilling started yet @Yellow Fever ?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I think its started in some areas, its a huge site and it will take a while to finish this stage.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

If they already started pilling on tower's plot we are considering this as U/C on SSC.))


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Because of the big fire recently, I couldn't get any closer and the progress might be delayed for a while.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

